# If you cant carry.



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

Realisticly I can not carry at work. I install signs and my job is too physical to have a gun on my side. I also do not see the need to have it while at work. I also belive if it is seen it will cause problems that I do not want. 

I do like having my gun in my truck when driving to and from work. My shop is in a pretty bad neighborhood. I know of one person that neighborhood thugs tried to rob at gun point. My only worry is, my truck is 17 years old and I imagine it would be easily broken into. Although in 5 years of working there my truck has never been touched and I only know of one vehicle that has been broken into. Should I take my gun to work and not worry about it being stolen or should I just drive fast in the hood?

Really what I am asking is does anybody else leave a gun on there vehicle all day while at work?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I used to. Company policy has changed so I can't anymore.

But I still have these that I use other places:
http://www.aacfi.com/products/secureit.php


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

So I could Mount that someplace in my truck so it could not be stolen? That is not a bad idea.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Company policy for me too - cannot carry on the job but when I do carry I keep an in car *gun safe* with me in case I go somewhere that I cannot carry.

Like anything else locked up it just keeps honest people honest.


----------



## Jerbear (Nov 14, 2008)

I have the same safe for both of my vehicles. They work great, if you need to run into school to pick up your kids. Go on vacation and take it into your hotel room for safe keeping. Very versatile.


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

I plan oin ordering one of those boxes tomorrow. Today a few thugs attempted to rob a co-worker.He managed to get away unharmed in his car. I am not taking any chances. I have never had a problem but You never know.

I saw a lock box at a truck stop I rally liked but it would not work well for a gun. This box slid into a mountablke framw and you lokced it into the frame. So I would need the key in it to get it out in a hurry. No. thank you. I will see if I can find a link to it.

Found it
http://www.gdielectronics.com/rp3650.html


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

Locks keep _lazy_ people honest, if you're honest in the first place you wouldn't be stealing.:watching:
My vehicle is 20 years old and I can be in it and drive away without the keys and without breaking anything using some handy tools I acquired a while back, kinda scary knowing how easy it is.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

There are several different models available from ones that mount in the trunk using lock and combo's to the ones pointed out thus far.

For me it was all about a good box at a cheap price that was portable - moving it from one vehicle to another. Walmart mentality.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

mtlmgc said:


> Locks keep _lazy_ people honest, if you're honest in the first place you wouldn't be stealing.:watching:
> My vehicle is 20 years old and I can be in it and drive away without the keys and without breaking anything using some handy tools I acquired a while back, kinda scary knowing how easy it is.


:smt023 :smt042


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Or just stuff a Kel-tec P-3AT in your rear pocket... Same size as my wallet.

Better a 380 than nothing at all...


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

I wish i could carry at work. I work for a small company and it would likely not be an issue if my co-workers knew I was carrying. I just dont think it would go over very well with me boss. I work outside, with at least one other person. If I have to work in the hood you bet your ass I will be carrying.

I cant wait for my box to come in. 

Question, how will a loaded gun with one in the chamber do inside one of those boxes. Inside of a vehicle in a 100 degree day?
I am mainly speaking about an M&Pc


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

C-Kicks said:


> Question, how will a loaded gun with one in the chamber do inside one of those boxes. Inside of a vehicle in a 100 degree day?
> I am mainly speaking about an M&Pc


It's all about the ammo not the weapon. I don't think it is a problem, I do it all the time. Some LEO carry an AR-15 type weapon in their trunk while others have 12ga shotguns and I've never heard of one going off because of the heat in the vehicle. (if that is your concern)

Heck look at our troops in Iraq and Afghanistan carrying loaded weapons and ammunition in heat that probably far exceeds what we might experience.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

C-Kicks said:


> I wish i could carry at work. I work for a small company and it would likely not be an issue if my co-workers knew I was carrying. I just dont think it would go over very well with me boss.


It might be worth asking. 
I work for a small company as well, and had the same reservations. I casually mentioned it one day, and he had no problems with it at all. He told me that a co-owner carried one in his truck at all times (I had no idea), and he was actually thinking about getting a pistol himself. We had a pretty lenghty conversation about guns, and now I carry every day. Just my .02.


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> It's all about the ammo not the weapon. I don't think it is a problem, I do it all the time. Some LEO carry an AR-15 type weapon in their trunk while others have 12ga shotguns and I've never heard of one going off because of the heat in the vehicle. (if that is your concern)
> 
> Heck look at our troops in Iraq and Afghanistan carrying loaded weapons and ammunition in heat that probably far exceeds what we might experience.


That is my concern. I just want to be sure. It is loaded with remington golden sabers BTW.
what part of ohio are you in? Cincinnati here.


jdeere9750 said:


> It might be worth asking.
> I work for a small company as well, and had the same reservations. I casually mentioned it one day, and he had no problems with it at all. He told me that a co-owner carried one in his truck at all times (I had no idea), and he was actually thinking about getting a pistol himself. We had a pretty lenghty conversation about guns, and now I carry every day. Just my .02.


Even if I was allowed to carry, I have no idea how I would with all the climbing and moving I do. My job is just too physical.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

C-Kicks said:


> Even if I was allowed to carry, I have no idea how I would with all the climbing and moving I do. My job is just too physical.


May not be a possibility for you. Just a thought.

I'm in agriculture, so I understand the physical aspect. I carry an LCP in a Galco pocket holster, and it is so easy to keep concealed. I don't worry about it showing at all.

Good luck. :smt023


----------



## FatRotty (May 18, 2009)

The car can be brand new. I can get in just about any car in less than a minute. I do it on a regular basis.
No I don't steal cars. I work for AAA.


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

FatRotty said:


> The car can be brand new. I can get in just about any car in less than a minute. I do it on a regular basis.
> No I don't steal cars. I work for AAA.


SURE...

remember to unplug the horn first so you dont draw attention to yourself...

no I dont steal em either, justy locked my sisters keys in her car, and then proceeded to set off the factory alarm while waiting for AAA, so I reached up under the bumper, unplugged the horn, and then it was silent. I actually did pop the lock but didnt get the door handle up before it locked itself again and set off the horn.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

C-Kicks said:


> That is my concern. I just want to be sure. It is loaded with remington golden sabers BTW.
> what part of ohio are you in? Cincinnati here.


Lancaster here.

You've been traveling in "Over the Rhine" haven't you?


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

I work out side, installing signs. Since I mainly work at new construction I dont have to work in OTR. My shop is in avondale/walnut hills. Which is only a notch above OTR.


----------



## mikecu (May 22, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> I used to. Company policy has changed so I can't anymore.
> 
> But I still have these that I use other places:
> http://www.aacfi.com/products/secureit.php


I don't know about your states local laws and you might want to check into this.
Florida has passed laws that the employer can't dictate whether you have a gun in your car.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

mikecu said:


> I don't know about your states local laws and you might want to check into this.
> Florida has passed laws that the employer can't dictate whether you have a gun in your car.


I've looked into it before and can't find anything specific.

but...it isn't a public access parking lot (gated).

and...NC State law prohibits concealed carry anywhere that is posted and since there are signs at the badge access car entrance gate...:smt011


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> I used to. Company policy has changed so I can't anymore.
> 
> But I still have these that I use other places:
> http://www.aacfi.com/products/secureit.php


Have you ordered from them before. I ordered one on 5/20 and I still have not received anything.


----------

